# Dreambird Shawl - so excited!!



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi! Although I had many questions about the dreambird shawl, which I would ask and then try and answer myself all on this forum (and was looking a bit ridiculous, btw!), I persevered and finished blocking yesterday. On somewhat of an impulse, I gave it to my daughter's 30 year old violin teacher, who LOVED it. I was hesitant as it was so much work (and money for the yarn), but it turns out her mother is a knitter, and she LOVED it, and "got" how much work it was. I will do this again - in the end, it was not that difficult at all, and it went pretty quickly. The pictures are unblocked, blocked, and me!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Chan said:


> Hi! Although I had many questions about the dreambird shawl, which I would ask and then try and answer myself all on this forum (and was looking a bit ridiculous, btw!), I persevered and finished blocking yesterday. On somewhat of an impulse, I gave it to my daughter's 30 year old violin teacher, who LOVED it. I was hesitant as it was so much work (and money for the yarn), but it turns out her mother is a knitter, and she LOVED it, and "got" how much work it was. I will do this again - in the end, it was not that difficult at all, and it went pretty quickly. The pictures are unblocked, blocked, and me!


Beautifulcolors, great job!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

You did a great job. Quick get out your needles and start another. It looks beautiful on you, you wear it well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job - this is next after my wingspan is done! I love the colors that you went with...


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree, you wear it very well and you did a stellar job!


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

That is so beautiful, you have done a great job. I would like to do one too, where would I getthe Pattern. I have a couple of other projects on the go at the moment, but this is definately on my to do list. as soon as I have completed these projects.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the colors you used and that is the best kind of handmade gift!!! one where the receiver appreciates it and LOVES it and you can tell they mean it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Very nice color combinations. Well done.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful..another for my to-do list!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never worn shawls but this one tempts me! Beautiful work, and it is amazing what a difference blocking makes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Looks lovely on you..


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG! that is beautiful! it looks great on you! I want one!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful...what a wonderful job you did!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow! You have done an AMAZING job of knitting that beautiful Dreambird. The colors - perfect. The blocking - perfect. How sweet of you to let it go - you MUST make more of these. Bizarre pics are cute!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you! I got te pattern on Ravelry. I think it is two words on Ravelry (dream bird shawl).


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful work. I can see why you did not want to give it away. Yet I am sure you have touched the heart of this teacher.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

What a gorgeous shawl! Lucky receipient!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you do much for all of the kind words, everyone!! It means a lot!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy moly that's awesome!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

celtic said:


> That is so beautiful, you have done a great job. I would like to do one too, where would I getthe Pattern. I have a couple of other projects on the go at the moment, but this is definately on my to do list. as soon as I have completed these projects.


It is for sale on Ravelry.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

That is just gorgeous.
I love your choice of colors.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work!!! That is one gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I love to see these wrapped around someone's shoulders. They are so gorgeous! Wonderful job!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and what a fabulous gift. May you rewarded for your generosity ten fold.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful,love the colours and it looks so good on..Gorgeous Work.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love it and you wear it well, good work :thumbup:


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Chan,
That is so beautiful it almost looks painted. You did a great
job. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your Dreambird turned out gorgeous! I understand about your pictures. Mine often turn out like that when they're of me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is such a beautiful shawl. I love the colour combination you chose...so rich and wrm. Off to look on Ravelry...


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

great job :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great gift to give! Your shawl is lovely, and I love the colors you used. Your knitting and blocking..great, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful shawl!! Such pretty colors. Was wondering what yarn you used?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful shawl,beautiful work the colors are magnificent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Chan, your Dreambird is fantastic! Love the colors, the blocking, everything about it. And it looks amazing on you. You must make one for yourself. What a glorious gift to give someone. I have the pattern in my queue, just haven't chosen yarn yet.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so pretty!!!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That is truly beautiful! Good work and so generous of you to give it away.


----------



## annBR (Feb 1, 2012)

Where would I obtain the pattern please? I really make this!!


----------



## annBR (Feb 1, 2012)

Where would I obtain the pattern please? I really must make this!!


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! You did a great job! I love it .


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

The pattern is on Ravelry. "Dream bird shawl" so dream bird is two words (I always think it is one). Well worth it, I believe! Good luck!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's a link to the pattern page Dreambird KAL

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the colors! I just purchased the pattern on Ravelry and am having trouble understanding the directions. Any suggestions? Also, what type of yarn did you use?


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

It is fabulous. Colors are perfect. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I love your colour choice. Great work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

I used cascade 220 for the green background, and Noro in the reds and purples (that self striping yarn) for the feathers. I made 14 feathers, using 3 skeins of the cascade 220, and four (I think) at 100 yrds per skein of the Noro. Size 8 needle. It was about $85 total, which killed me lol! The directions are, indeed, confusing, but after you get through 2 feathers you will fly. After two feathers I didn't use any markers at all. I used them in the first two feathers until I recognized when I had a double stitch; after I easily recognized it, I didn't need them. What you must do is work out how to do a double stitch (not difficult and described well in pattern), then every time you turn a row do a double stitch. Another thing that made the confusing pattern doable was to print out the row by row numbers (at bottom of pattern download) and at the beginning, use BOTH PATTERNS, checking back and forth by row, to make sure you are doing it correctly. I hope that helps. PM me anytime if you want more input! Good luck!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

My hat is off to you. Beautiful. I have started and frogged this 4 times. I finally understand the pattern, but don't like my color choices. Need to think it through better. What yarn did you use for the feathers?


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

See my reply farther down the thread...I thought I had replied directly to you, but apparently not!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Noro - hugely pricey at about $14/skein (I've never spent that much on yarn) but beautiful!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

The shawl is simply beautiful! What weight yarn and size needles did you use? I'm curious as to your gauge, which looks a bit larger than a fingering weight. If I make it, I'd probably want to use a dk. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures. 

Juanita


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, Juanita - thank you! See my response for all yarn info...I did it with slightly heavier yarn and bigger needles so it would fall all the way down my back, which is what I wanted!


Juanita H said:


> The shawl is simply beautiful! What weight yarn and size needles did you use? I'm curious as to your gauge, which looks a bit larger than a fingering weight. If I make it, I'd probably want to use a dk.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures.
> 
> Juanita


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the colors that you put together! It looks great! What a kind heart you have to give it away!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I might have to splurge for the Noro too. The result is spectacular and the based on the amount of effort involved, probably worth every penny. Do you recall which Noro you used? The weight seems perfect for the scarf.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous Dreambird! Color combination is great and so is your knitting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Fantastic job! The colors are so beautiful. Tempted to make this one.


----------



## debg05 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

This pattern keeps tempting me. I'm not terribly skilled and am afraid to try it. A few more pictures of this amazing shawl and I'll have to break down and try it.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

How beautiful. I love your colors. I have the pattern but have been nervous to try it. You've inspired me to just dig in!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomasina said:


> This pattern keeps tempting me. I'm not terribly skilled and am afraid to try it. A few more pictures of this amazing shawl and I'll have to break down and try it.


I feel the same way! This is so unique and beautiful though. I may have to make it my "kick me out of my comfort zone" piece!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> I think I might have to splurge for the Noro too. The result is spectacular and the based on the amount of effort involved, probably worth every penny. Do you recall which Noro you used? The weight seems perfect for the scarf.


Hi, Jeannietta - I used Noro 272 - which is reds/purple/mint/yellow.. I must say, while the price was huge for me, I DO think it was worth it - I'm glad I splurged, which I almost NEVER say (I'm very cheap, lol). It also worked very well with the cascade 220 - the Noro popped slightly more and so stood out.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Tomasina said:


> This pattern keeps tempting me. I'm not terribly skilled and am afraid to try it. A few more pictures of this amazing shawl and I'll have to break down and try it.


Don't be afraid!!!! I am not that skilled, either. A few bears, a few (very) badly made sweaters - just go for it! And be willing to go back and forth EXTENSIVELY between the badly written patterns and the english row by row version to help it make sense. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Catma4 said:


> How beautiful. I love your colors. I have the pattern but have been nervous to try it. You've inspired me to just dig in!


GREAT!! Good luck!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Chan said:


> Don't be afraid!!!! I am not that skilled, either. A few bears, a few (very) badly made sweaters - just go for it! And be willing to go back and forth EXTENSIVELY between the badly written patterns and the english row by row version to help it make sense. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


Thank you. I will try.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

What a lovely and generous gift!!!
I'm glad the recipient appreciates the work that went into it!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job. I like it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Love your Dreambird! Great job! I'm about halfway through my first one and I'm already starting my second


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome, so easy once you interpret the instructions. Would love to keep making them!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness. The pic of blocking just brings your colors and pattern to life!!! Great job!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

simply gorgeous, great job!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl! LOVE your colors!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Isn't it fun to give such an item to someone who truly appreciates it? Your work is lovely!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice reminds me of a peacock


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this I covet,Beautiful !!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oh my, it's gorgeous! The "feathers" are just beautiful.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is fantastic - beautiful work!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very lovely - and nice to know it's loved so much ;-)


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful. Nice pallet of colors too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

That is gorgeous...worth all the time and effort!


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome, it's on my to do list, really like your work, many thanks. 
The colours you can use, well the imagination can run riot with this one.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely shawl, and great pictures!! How very nice of you to give your beautiful work of art away...that's truly a gift of the heart!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! This pattern is in my ever-growing queue.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

hi love it and the colors you chose and also the red,yellow 7 blue wall .


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful job. I love this pattern and it is on my to do list.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I was going to say - I like this even better than Wingspan!



RookieRetiree said:


> Great job - this is next after my wingspan is done! I love the colors that you went with...


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful and more than that, I love you home with all the color and design on the walls.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

JUST WONDERFUL! Love the PICTURES! They made the shawl LOOK so LOVELY! Bravo to you!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful & looks beautiful on you! Hope the recipient appreciates all the work.


----------



## Marine Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

Omgosh that is awesome!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just too, too beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grammy44 (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow!!! Very pretty


----------



## artsybarb (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, how beautiful! I bought the pattern, but have not attempted it as yet, it looks like quite a challenge. You did a wonderful job. love your colors and you are quite spectacular my dear!


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wonderful...love your color choice. It looks great on you!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

A different looking wingspan pretty.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great color choice ..Looks amazing on you... I am afraid - looks so complex... But may be one day I will be ' brave enough" to tackle this ... Thank you for the detailed description on yarn choices you used for tis project.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful job - the color placement is fantastic. This will be worn with appreciation and delight!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been eyeing that pattern for sometime now. You did a great job. So different and artsy! It's always nice to gift it to someone who really appreciates it.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is so lovely - love the colours


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great job!
love the colors.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! Is that gorgeous. I don't think I could have given it away. You are a gem. And your knitting is wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing. And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, what lovely colours.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is gorgeous, you did a beautiful work


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chan, you did a fabulous job :thumbup: :thumbup: Do make another one, they suit you. Super job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, you gave it away . . . so will you now make one for yourself? You look pretty good in it! Beautiful colors you used.


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry. I am attempting to make one now. What a beautiful color choice you made.


----------



## grammyem (Jan 28, 2011)

The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry. I am attempting to make one now. What a beautiful color choice you made.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I made a wingspan to put on our front room wall and was looking for something else for another room (we can't agree on pictures lol) I had seen this a few times but the colours in yours have inspired me to make it for the wall. By the way, love the colours in your house!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job and I'm happy for you that the recipient 'got it' - so many people don't!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Utterly beautiful and it really suits you. I think it probably looks best with jeans the way you are wearing it. I have to make myself one. I have only just discovered shawls and am champing at the bit to make one, but first I must finish my sons aran cardi. He is 40 today so not a small task. 
Where will I find the pattern for this. All the best.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

you had fun


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

It's beautiful, wonderful job!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Rosieredhair said:


> Utterly beautiful and it really suits you. I think it probably looks best with jeans the way you are wearing it. I have to make myself one. I have only just discovered shawls and am champing at the bit to make one, but first I must finish my sons aran cardi. He is 40 today so not a small task.
> Where will I find the pattern for this. All the best.


You can find the pattern on Ravelry for about 3.50. Put in Dreambird Shawl. You can purchase it online via Paypal or credit card (?) via Ravelry. I have the pattern, but haven't knit it yet. Good luck! ;0)


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG!! Stunning.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is gorgeous, love it. Really nice job.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!
Great job, great colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

if anyone wonders about whether to block or not, your shawl really illustrates the reason why one should. Looks like 2 different pieces. Very beautiful, and you are pretty too.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely! Great job!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow..beautiful.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I want one!

Ellie


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, wow! Stunning, looks great one you. Beautiful job!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I LOVE your shawl, it is goregous! I have the pattern, but have not started it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the before and after blocking pictures.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

great job i love the colors


----------



## sheilahmccormick (Feb 28, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!! I've restarted my dream bird six times and I now understand it. I'm on my sixth feather. You just have to do EXACTLY as the pattern states and know the neck and end sides. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

sheilahmccormick said:


> I LOVE IT!!! I've restarted my dream bird six times and I now understand it. I'm on my sixth feather. You just have to do EXACTLY as the pattern states and know the neck and end sides. BEAUTIFUL


I am so glad to learn that someone else rips out and begins again, when learning a new pattern! I was wondering, if that is just the usual procedure....It has been for me. learning, by frogging again!  Then, suddenly, it all makes sense! I am off and running! Thanks for this!


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the color combo you chose. It makes the colors pop!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Your shawl looks great!! Love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Just lovely! And what a nice impulse to give it to your daughter's teacher. You will never regret having been so generous, and she will never forget it.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonderfully gorgeous! You are very generous, don't know if I could give it away.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It is gorgeous  Beautiful colors too !


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## marcablecat (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful! I'll bet it was a lot of work and you did it so well. It looks great on you.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

vreinholde said:


> Great color choice ..Looks amazing on you... I am afraid - looks so complex... But may be one day I will be ' brave enough" to tackle this ... Thank you for the detailed description on yarn choices you used for tis project.


It really isn't difficult if you watch a couple tutorials on youtube for short rows or German short rows. It's basically knitting a row almost to the end, then turning the work and knitting back over what you just knitted. There is a specific stitch you have to make when you do the turn to avoid a hole, but it's not complicated at all.

If you purchase the pattern, it seems to me that the row by row written instructions are much clearer. There are also pictures as you go which make it a little easier to follow.


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

A job well done... you should be super proud of yourself


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I found some beautiful sock yarn I'd love to use for this - what was your total yardage? 

I have a beautiful turquoise for the main color and a color called peacock for the feathers. 

Expression Fiber Arts has some of the most beautiful colors!!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> I found some beautiful sock yarn I'd love to use for this - what was your total yardage?
> 
> I have a beautiful turquoise for the main color and a color called peacock for the feathers.
> 
> Expression Fiber Arts has some of the most beautiful colors!!


Ohh...thanks for that info! I used 400 yrds for 14 feathers, and almost 660 yrds for the background.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Chan said:


> Ohh...thanks for that info! I used 400 yrds for 14 feathers, and almost 660 yrds for the background.


Thank you so much! I can't wait to get mine started. I hope, using the row by row provided by the author, along with the original description, I'll be able to figure it out. I showed it to my mom - she's 86 and taught me to knit 45 years ago - and she absolutely LOVED the pattern!


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful shawl in such wonderful colours


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I love it! Your colors go really well together.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Lovely work, and it looks good on you.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, what a great shawl. I don't usually wear them either, but this one you made is superb. Now I want to do one


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, it is gorgeous, must have been really hard to part with it....


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I do enjoy this knitting forum because you learn so much. The dreambird is awesome. I had never seen it before. Thanks so much for my exposure. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I have received the yarn to start my Dreambird. I am reading the pattern again and again. do you recommend taking a workshop on swing knitting before I begin?


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

wow I love it.... :thumbup:


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:



> I have received the yarn to start my Dreambird. I am reading the pattern again and again. do you recommend taking a workshop on swing knitting before I begin?


No, I don't think you have to ... Just get through that first feather. After that I didn't even use ,rakers (well, after two feathers!!). It's extremely doable, just a bit daunting at first! Let me know how you do. What colors are you using?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Chan said:


> No, I don't think you have to ... Just get through that first feather. After that I didn't even use ,rakers (well, after two feathers!!). It's extremely doable, just a bit daunting at first! Let me know how you do. What colors are you using?


I have chosen dull, dark, olive for the background and feathers of red, wine, gold and green. Yarn was on sale at Webs.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

I love that!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> I have chosen dull, dark, olive for the background and feathers of red, wine, gold and green. Yarn was on sale at Webs.


I haven't ordered from Webs. Do you like them? I want to make another one, but frankly the yarn was really expensive! Your colors sound similar to mine...can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Chan said:


> I haven't ordered from Webs. Do you like them? I want to make another one, but frankly the yarn was really expensive! Your colors sound similar to mine...can't wait to see the result!


I do like Webs. The sock yarn has on sale for $14.00 and the baby alpaca was on close out for $3.95. I got 4 of the baby al because I will have to use two strands. with shipping about $50. not too bad. he sock yarn is so pretty I just enjoy looking at the balls.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks great! So fun and colorful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great color combinations! Beautiful!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chan said:


> Hi! Although I had many questions about the dreambird shawl, which I would ask and then try and answer myself all on this forum (and was looking a bit ridiculous, btw!), I persevered and finished blocking yesterday. On somewhat of an impulse, I gave it to my daughter's 30 year old violin teacher, who LOVED it. I was hesitant as it was so much work (and money for the yarn), but it turns out her mother is a knitter, and she LOVED it, and "got" how much work it was. I will do this again - in the end, it was not that difficult at all, and it went pretty quickly. The pictures are unblocked, blocked, and me!


Quite lovely, the shawl and you it does look difficult. Glad you kept at it.


----------



## halepeker (Dec 12, 2013)

bu &#351;al&#305; örmeyi çok istiyorum.ne olur bunu ören bir arkada&#351;&#305;m yard&#305;mc&#305; olabilirmi rawelyde paral&#305; örnek bunu biliyorum.ben ören birinden yard&#305;m almak istiyorum kaç ilmek ba&#351;lan&#305;yor vb.&#351;imdiden te&#351;ekkür ederim


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

halepeker said:


> bu şalı örmeyi çok istiyorum.ne olur bunu ören bir arkadaşım yardımcı olabilirmi rawelyde paralı örnek bunu biliyorum.ben ören birinden yardım almak istiyorum kaç ilmek başlanıyor vb.şimdiden teşekkür ederim


Can anyone translate this?


----------



## Butterflybye (May 24, 2013)

I love, LOVE this gorgeous shawl! You did an awesome job on yours! I've been searching for the pattern and haven't found it yet. I have found info on a KAL but not a pattern. Does anyone know how/where to find it. I've looked on Ravelry and Pinterest. Would LOVE to make this lovely pattern.


----------



## Butterflybye (May 24, 2013)

I love, LOVE this gorgeous shawl! You did an awesome job on yours! I've been searching for the pattern and haven't found it yet. I have found info on a KAL but not a pattern. Does anyone know how/where to find it. I've looked on Ravelry and Pinterest. Would LOVE to make this lovely pattern.


----------



## LilahH67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

